# If neither money, time nor health was an issue, what would be your ultimate trip?



## helenbacque (May 21, 2017)

Mine would be to the Galapagos Islands and be allowed to wander at will


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2017)

To spend time in Australia  &  New Zealand.


----------



## Lon (May 21, 2017)

Falcon said:


> To spend time in Australia  &  New Zealand.



Go to New Zealand Falcon  It's only a 12 hour flight on Air New Zealand from LAX. I love Air New Zealand


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2017)

I'd like to go to Mallorca and Barcelona Spain. All the artists there intrigue me. My daughter is in Mallorca right now meeting a bunch of artists and writers and doing business there. I don't want to interfere but someday soon I may go. Did I say she fell madly in love her first 2 weeks there? He's from London. A talented creative musician. I'm using every bit of restraint I have to stay out of it and not give my 2-cents. I didn't say it's working lol. It's just too soon and too far away.


----------



## Lon (May 21, 2017)

I am happy to say that I have done all of my ultimate trips and am now satisfied to not travel.


----------



## dollie (May 21, 2017)

i would love to spend some time in australia


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 21, 2017)

I think Switzerland,Austria and Germany, all one big trip.


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2017)

I would go to Lhasa, Tibet and see the Potala Palace, the former residence of the Dalai Lama.  

I've wanted to do that since the fourth grade.  We had to write an essay on a place we wanted to go in the future and I wrote about that. My teacher (who had dedicated her existence to sucking the life and joy out of every child she ever met), told me that that was a ridiculous choice and that I'd never go there and made me rewrite the paper with a more realistic destination.  

So, I want to stand at the top of the stairs and scream, "LOOK AT ME, MRS. HELDERMAN, YOU OLD HAG!  I'M HERE!  I'M HERE!"  I know that's completely un-Buddhist, but it is what it is....


----------



## tnthomas (May 21, 2017)

I'd like to visit Japan, China and return to _Thành ph? H? Chí Minh (_formerly Saigon, South Vietnam_).





_


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2017)

For me,  it would have to be Italy where my father's family all came from.  His parents left there as teenagers  ... 
and then also,  over to Greece for more major sightseeing.
To visit both places has always been a dream of mine.


----------



## Chucktin (May 21, 2017)

Around the world tour. Nothing else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Myquest55 (May 21, 2017)

My heritage is from the Netherlands and Scandinavia so I would love to spend time walking some of the streets my ancestors walked, soaking up some of the northern atmosphere and touching history.  I have been to the Netherlands but didn't have all the family history that I have now - from online.  That makes it all that much more interesting.  Sailing the Caribbean would be a second choice.


----------



## Don M. (May 21, 2017)

I traveled all over Europe years ago, in the military, and even found some remaining relatives from my ancestors in Germany and Italy.  If I were much younger, the one thing I would like to do is to climb Mount Everest.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 22, 2017)

I'd like to mountain bike tour the North Island of New Zealand and then visit Perth in Western Australia.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2017)

Australia, for sure.  Not sure if this type trip is available, but since a cruise would also be on my ultimate trip bucket list, maybe taking a cruise ship there, spend some time and then fly back or something.  But then again, since I have always been a fearful flyer, maybe a cruise both ways.


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2017)

I always wanted to go to the US but with uncertain times Mmmm
no , you wouldn't get me flying for that long ...

Yes Marie you can cruise into Australia or  around most cities in Aust 
Let me think ,yes Adelaide ,Melbourne, Sydney ,Perth Tasmania that I know of , because I can't swim water scares me so I don't go on cruises, but speaking to others we know who cruise quite often it's a fairly cheap holiday


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 23, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> I always wanted to go to the US but with uncertain times Mmmm
> no , you wouldn't get me flying for that long ...
> 
> Yes Marie you can cruise into Australia or  around most cities in Aust
> Let me think ,yes Adelaide ,Melbourne, Sydney ,Perth Tasmania that I know of , because I can't swim water scares me so I don't go on cruises, but speaking to others we know who cruise quite often it's a fairly cheap holiday




Agree with you you as far as a longer trip out of the country.   Not sure our current president will flip out and not allow us back in our own country.


----------



## Chucktin (May 23, 2017)

Trump will issue a new slither on that issue any day now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne (May 23, 2017)

A tour of WW2 battle grounds retracing my father's travels followed by returning to Viet Nam, Cambodia, and Laos. We hid something there and I bet it is still there I would love to know. 4 of us said one day we hope 1 or more of us could return and just look.


----------



## Wayne (May 23, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Agree with you you as far as a longer trip out of the country.   Not sure our current president will flip out and not allow us back in our own country.



I surely hope you mean this as a joke, sure with a passport you don't think this as a American citizen.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2017)

Wayne, your trip sounds like a great idea. If you go, yes, no problem re-entering U.S. with a passport BUT I would make copies of that and your drivers license in case you get drunk some night and lose it, lol, but seriously, do make copies as it will save you a lot of time and trouble going though extra vetting to get back in without a passport. and I don't think you can bring a laptop anymore.


----------



## Wayne (May 23, 2017)

Lara I was very serious about going if a shorter version was offered possibly consider  but I did not wish to go alone although the travel service sure tried to talk me into it, while I still could I would love to know if our hidden treasure is still there, 4 of us took something from our pocket and all hid it in Laos in the ruins of some kind of religious temple behind some loose stones in the walls, since we were 'sterile' so to say we were very careful what we left, I left a plastic weather proof match case with a paper in it with my initials backwards on it and a number, Frank left a coin with an x scratched on it don't remember what the others did. I could walk right to it if it is still there.
All items left had no US ties. The transportation to a very remote site would be a real problem and concern for me. We did a drop there in 1967 and found the structure while unloading we went back for an extraction and hid our treasure. It was a very spooky looking place.


----------

